# quando un blog è troppo colto ed impegnato



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

ma il figlio della fico sarà davvero di 

	
	
		
		
	


	




balotelli?:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva, se dico ecchisene della signorina in questione , è politicamente scorretto?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

ci sta, ci sta


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

chiederà al mio parrucchiere gnocco. Quanta roba sprecata, Minè...


----------



## Flavia (22 Settembre 2012)

ma per avere notorietà, si può passare sopra la dignità di un bambino che non è ancora nato?
no comment


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2012)

questa è una che fece pubblicità per vendere la sua verginità al migliore offerente.le iene le tesero una trappola con un finto sceicco e li ci cascò ed avemmo modo di vedere che non era una bufala.
rimasi interdetta, perciò questa ragazza mi colpisce come un pugno nello stomaco.
ora questa faccenda uscita fuori in un momento in cui balotelli aveva segnato un paio di goal ai mondiali ed era in auge.
prima ai giornali, ovviamente.....
la feccia peggiore.


----------



## erab (22 Settembre 2012)

Anch'io la trovo una persona infima, però scemo lui che si accompagna a questo tipo
di persone.

PS: io voto che il padre non è Balo

PPS: in Inghilterra c'è una escort che sostiene di essere incinta di Mario


----------

